# The Civil War is over?



## Red-Dot (Nov 14, 2014)

who says the Civil War is over?

http://www.examiner.com/article/live-cannon-ball-from-american-civil-war-is-exploded-virginia


----------



## Gunz (Nov 17, 2014)

It wasn't all that long ago in the greater scheme of things. My GG grandfather fought at Fredericksburg and Chancellorsville, 27th CT infantry. He lived into the 1930's so my father knew him as a boy.


----------



## pardus (Nov 17, 2014)

They seriously have a name for US black troops now? USCT? I wonder if they have CCT as well?


----------



## AWP (Nov 17, 2014)

pardus said:


> They seriously have a name for US black troops now? USCT? I wonder if they have CCT as well?


 
USCT was the name of the units back then...but not all "colored" units were "USCT." I think the distinction was Federal vs. State troops...Federal were USCT and State were...like the 54th Massachusetts Volunteer Infantry Regiment.


----------



## pardus (Nov 17, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> USCT was the name of the units back then...but not all "colored" units were "USCT." I think the distinction was Federal vs. State troops...Federal were USCT and State were...like the 54th Massachusetts Volunteer Infantry Regiment.



Ah... That makes more sense. I was going to say I don't think it's good form to differentiate racially now, but given that it's an original designation, is totally understandable.


----------

